# Would you give an MLE to Ariza?



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

That is the question. I think I would. It'd be nice to have Ariza back and I just know that he's going to be big if he works on his game. If he works on his jumpshot then he could be a replica Tracy McGrady in the making. We'd have a future run and gun starting lineup of:

5: Frye
4: Lee
3: Balkman
2: Ariza
1: Collins

6th man: Nate

How insane could that be?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The whole MLE? That's a bit more than he's worth at this point. I'd give him a good share of it to get him back though.

As for the lineup, while the possibility is interesting, that's a puny lineup by NBA standards in the frontcourt.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> That is the question. I think I would. It'd be nice to have Ariza back and I just know that he's going to be big if he works on his game. If he works on his jumpshot then he could be a replica Tracy McGrady in the making. We'd have a future run and gun starting lineup of:


You think way to much of Ariza. He should never be put in the same sentence as tracy Mcgrady.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I agree Tru, he would need to be able to have McGrady's shot and range, handle, and athleticism (he has some, but it never seems coordinated enough) to even be close to mcgrady.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Where would he play?*

and when? Balkman seems to bring more to the table and Ariza is going to want to play. Trevor is no 2, and he is certainly no 4, so 3 is the only real place for him. Seems like Lee and Balkman will have those minutes taken.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Where would he play?*

would i give mle to ariza?....

hell no


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> The whole MLE? That's a bit more than he's worth at this point. I'd give him a good share of it to get him back though.
> 
> As for the lineup, while the possibility is interesting, that's a puny lineup by NBA standards in the frontcourt.


Yeah but what's average height for a starting lineup? It's not really a small front court, just not an outstanding one. Think of the Suns and tell me what you think of their frontcourt.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> I agree Tru, he would need to be able to have McGrady's shot and range, handle, and athleticism (he has some, but it never seems coordinated enough) to even be close to mcgrady.


"Ariza's a jumpshot away from being an All-Star"

Even if he doesn't bring to the table what McGrady does he used to play the most defense on our team by playing the passing lanes, and something so miniscule can be lead to easy transition points. Plus, he used to bring excitement to the Garden on those breakaway dunks. Plus he has great upside on rebounding, that alone should be worth 4.5 mill on a 4 year contract and a team option after the third. If **** really doesn't work, then we'll forgo his contract. Simple as that.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Even if he doesn't bring to the table what McGrady does he used to play the most defense on our team by playing the passing lanes, and something so miniscule can be lead to easy transition points. Plus, he used to bring excitement to the Garden on those breakaway dunks. Plus he has great upside on rebounding, that alone should be worth 4.5 mill on a 4 year contract and a team option after the third. If **** really doesn't work, then we'll forgo his contract. Simple as that.


Man you could make a load of poop sound pretty good I bet. You ever think about politics? lol But being serious, no room for arzia here anymore. :angel:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

eddy curry is still young. he is our future too.


----------



## Cabron_James (Feb 2, 2006)

Ariza's jumpshot is really bad I doubt that it's something that could be fixed easily he has had 2 summers to work on it and its still pretty bad. If he could somehow develop a good jumper best case scenario is that he could become a highly athletic Bruce Bowen which is great for any team but I doubt it. He's Defense is really great though and those dunks aren't too bad either.

Here an Ariza mix:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/deiaTH_Fjs4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/deiaTH_Fjs4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*How did his defese get so over-rated?*

He has long arms, is athletic, and is willing but has HARDLY been a stopper. He plays the passing lanes well but that is but one facet of being a good defender. IT is looking for lockdown guys and that is not Ariza. He has more flaws keeping him from allstar status than a MIA jumpshot. His handle is suspect and he is not the passer he needs to be. Ninth or tenth player on a GOOD team at best.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> "Ariza's a jumpshot away from being an All-Star"
> 
> Even if he doesn't bring to the table what McGrady does he used to play the most defense on our team by playing the passing lanes, and something so miniscule can be lead to easy transition points. Plus, he used to bring excitement to the Garden on those breakaway dunks. Plus he has great upside on rebounding, that alone should be worth 4.5 mill on a 4 year contract and a team option after the third. If **** really doesn't work, then we'll forgo his contract. Simple as that.


 Yea, he is a jumpshot away from being an All Star. But that's only if he gets WAY better at being a ball handler, passer, and gets a lil quicker and stronger.

Not to mention, in the clip above, he got beat off the dribble pretty easily - not a sign of a good defender. Did he get the block? Yea, but it's better to keep your man in front of you than to block it from behind, where he has the option of passing or shooting.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> That is the question. I think I would. It'd be nice to have Ariza back and I just know that he's going to be big if he works on his game. If he works on his jumpshot then he could be a replica Tracy McGrady in the making. We'd have a future run and gun starting lineup of:
> 
> 5: Frye
> 4: Lee
> ...


 I see why you are called 2krazy


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It's better to resign Qyntel Woods for cheap than threw some big money to Ariza, for sure.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

I would give him 3 year deal at 12 million.

Magic won't sign him because they need cap space.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Qyntel Woods is better anyways.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Qyntel Woods is better anyways.



yea i completely forgot about woods........



hell yea i rather have woods than ariza....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Cabron_James said:


> Ariza's jumpshot is really bad I doubt that it's something that could be fixed easily he has had 2 summers to work on it and its still pretty bad.


He's only had two seasons in the league and one summer to show improvement.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

I wouldn't waste a roster spot with either player....much less a mid-level deal.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Woods is yet another scrub that I will never understand the fascination people have with.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yea hes a scrub but compared to ariza.....woods is like T-mac lol


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> yea hes a scrub but compared to ariza.....woods is like T-mac lol


I hear ya, but I always thought Ariza played good defense and hustled.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i like ariza , but he is at this point a limited player, he cant shoot and is not disruptive defensively , he is just a good defender and a good rebounder , who can run the floor...in truth he is very similar in what he brings to the table as renaldo balkman .

i beleive the knicks have a need for these kind of players but if woods were more defensively minded and not just to defending star ballplayers i would not think twice about trevor.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> yea hes a scrub but compared to ariza.....woods is like T-mac lol


Do you want to look at the two stat-wise?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Gotham its pretty overwhelling, no to a MLE for Ariza lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

It's me against the world. I'm not going to win the war of words. But nonetheless, Zeke should support his draft choices, he picked Ariza for a reason, he should sign him to show why.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> It's me against the world. I'm not going to win the war of words. But nonetheless, Zeke should support his draft choices, he picked Ariza for a reason, he should sign him to show why.


Dont worry we all know what its like to be against the world in a debate lol.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Dont worry we all know what its like to be against the world in a debate lol.


That is the truth!

And yeah, I'd like to see Isiah stick to his guns too. That's probably why he's not making a lot of moves now.


----------

